# Johnson 28 spl



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)

Question about options...I’m running a Johnson 28 spl converted to a tiller...on a super light/open bass tracker. Seem to be SUPER limited on prop selection! Any ideas...mainly run shallow along Nature Coast in central Florida. Any help appreciated!! Blessings


----------

